# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Students >  [TOP PRIZE OF $10K] 2016 Singapore International 3D Printing Competitions

## smk

Riding on the success of holding Singapore's 1st International 3D Printing Competitions, the Singapore International 3D Printing Competitions will back for another successful run in 2016. In the spirit of technology's blend with fashionwear, 2016's competitions feature the exciting themes of Eyewear and Shoes!

 Launched in 2013 with an overarching mission to promote awareness and adoption of 3D printing technologies, the competition is open to the general public (open category) with a top prize of $10,000, as well as tertiary and secondary students (student category) with top prizes of $5000.*

 Previous editions of the competition resulted in some very exquisite entries such as the printed hairpin that won 2014's jewellery category. 2015's winning team for vintage toys came up with a pseudo X-shaped 3D cube with 18 faces, a variant of the traditional 3x3x3 rubik's cube. 2013's top winners in both categories - fashion and abacus-themed - walked away with $10,000 each. The winners of the abacus design section were 3 aspiring designers from China, while the winners of the fashion category were a duo from Australia from XYZ Workshop. The Australian duo catapulted to fame and their designs were seen strutting the runways of New York. 

 Join us NOW to be part of this exciting adventure! 
 Closing date: 8 April 2016.
 Visit us at: http://sc3dp.ntu.edu.sg/pages/3dprintingcompetitions.aspx 

 *Prizes are in Singapore Dollars. 

 For companies who are interested in sponsoring the competitions, please email Ms Koh Shu Min at kohsm@ntu.edu.sg 

poster-2016-banner.jpg

----------


## endurancelasers

Wow, it's interesting

----------

